# Happy Birthday Dharma!!! (pic heavy)



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

My baby girl is 2 today!! She is all grown up. Where has the time gone?? Happy Birthday pretty girl!! 































Her first night home, taken right after her first bath. 





















Her first snow!

































































I love my bully sticks!!









































They grow up way too fast!! Thanks for looking.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday Dharma!!!! Love the pictures, she is so pretty!!


----------



## gracierose (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday! She is such a beautiful girl!:wub:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. It is so hard to believe how fast they grow up. It seems like only yesterday that I had an out of control landshark on my hands. I really wish I had found this forum during that time. But we got through it and she is a perfect lady now.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:birthday: Have a great one, Dharma! She is precious! By the way, Jenny and I live east of Richmond.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy birthday pretty girl!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

n2gsds said:


> :birthday: Have a great one, Dharma! She is precious! By the way, Jenny and I live east of Richmond.




Very cool! We are in Mechanicsville.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

We're in New Kent. Jenny trains at Richmond Dog Obedience Club. Took her to the Ashland Dog Park on Friday to play with one of her classmates and she had a blast. Not many dogs there on a week day. Have you been there? The park has some basic agility equipment that Eagle scouts built plus plastic doggie pools. Very safe.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Thanks guys. It is so hard to believe how fast they grow up. It seems like only yesterday that I had an out of control landshark on my hands. I really wish I had found this forum during that time. But we got through it and she is a perfect lady now.


So many birthdays these days! Abby was 2 on the 4th.
Happy Birthday to Dharma!! :hug: 
Hope your wounds are all healed. Can hardly see my stitches
any more


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

n2gsds said:


> We're in New Kent. Jenny trains at Richmond Dog Obedience Club. Took her to the Ashland Dog Park on Friday to play with one of her classmates and she had a blast. Not many dogs there on a week day. Have you been there? The park has some basic agility equipment that Eagle scouts built plus plastic doggie pools. Very safe.


We are regulars at that dog park. We only go late in the evening though 7-8p. That is when the people and dogs we know are usually there. Would love to see you there sometime!!



PaddyD said:


> So many birthdays these days! Abby was 2 on the 4th.
> Happy Birthday to Dharma!! :hug:
> Hope your wounds are all healed. Can hardly see my stitches
> any more


Awwww. Happy belated birthday Abby!!


I just got back from PetSmart and the brat got a chuck it, 2 toys and some bully sticks for her birthday. Needless to say she has to share all of that with her sister, Tessa. They both are crunching away on the bully stick right now.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:birthday: DHARMA!!

:dancingtree::toasting::groovy::happyboogie:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl. My wish for you is that you have many, many more. 

:birthday:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

She is so adorable! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Louis (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww... Happy Birthday, beautiful girl!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!! sending wishes for many more!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dharma ,Here wishing you lots of bones and play


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Dharma! Love the photos!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma says "Thank You" to everyone!! We had a good day. She loved her presents (so did Tessa) and we went to the park this evening and for a long drive earlier in the day. She is laid out on the floor at my feet right now.


----------

